# Anyone try washing the insulated GH style bags in the washer?



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Have any of you attempted to wash the GH style padded insulated bags in a clothes washing machine? I would expect that it will require either air drying or the lowest setting heat drying to prevent the foam inside from getting melted.

I'm expecting that the foam used inside is a closed cell waterproof type of foam, like the type used in life vests. Maybe some moisture will creep on the silver, inside facing surface of the foam and bag if no heat is used to dry it?

My favorite, the small size version of the GH bag got soiled by a splash of some very stinky fishy smelling liquid on the outside near the zippers, and I would really like to give it a wash. The liquid penetrated the red nylon outer cloth and I'm expecting it coated some of the inside surfaces


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

In the meantime, I would order a new bag, just in case.

I'm not sure about putting it in the wash. Maybe someone else can chime in.

I keep a spray bottle of diluted apple cider vinegar, for cleaning. I would try that first, as it is known for neutralizing smells...well, at least, till after it airs out. : )


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I tried writing an email to both GH support and the driver specialist and neither has responded so far. The driver specialist in my market is basically AWOL and I haven't heard from him since the day I was introduced by email. The online drivers door doesn't have either of the large or small bags, only overpriced drink carrier and useless shit like shirts and jackets.

If it is reasonably priced, I would not mind paying money to buy a couple of the smaller ones, they are a very handy and good quality


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Could just hit it with a coin-op carwash pressure washer. Flip it inside out, and hit the inside too 😅

I use a cleaning spray and microfiber towels, myself.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Online driver store*

Voice typing again

@doyousensehumor the inside of the bag is a non-permeable plastic lining, the outside is some permeable nylon mesh material similar to a backpack


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

You mean we're supposed to wash the bags?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Heck no. Just keep it in the trunk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> Have any of you attempted to wash the GH style padded insulated bags in a clothes washing machine? I would expect that it will require either air drying or the lowest setting heat drying to prevent the foam inside from getting melted.
> 
> I'm expecting that the foam used inside is a closed cell waterproof type of foam, like the type used in life vests. Maybe some moisture will creep on the silver, inside facing surface of the foam and bag if no heat is used to dry it?
> 
> My favorite, the small size version of the GH bag got soiled by a splash of some very stinky fishy smelling liquid on the outside near the zippers, and I would really like to give it a wash. The liquid penetrated the red nylon outer cloth and I'm expecting it coated some of the inside surfaces


Try a wand style car wash


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

You guys are all missing the point.

the primary concern is getting the soap residue out from all surfaces inside and out as well as proper drying

I opened the trash bag where I put it, and it stunk even harder than ever, smell like rotting fish as soon as I untied the bag

Turn left on the gulf Street then turn left onto fell Street


----------

